# Hello from Alphabet Green



## Frederick Russ (Jan 4, 2009)

Simon - welcome to VI! Great to have you here. Post some of your work in Member's Compositions - and enjoy the forum.


----------



## PolarBear (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Simon! Have a pleasant stay around here and I'm looking forward to read more of you!


----------



## alphabetgreen (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Fred, (is it ok to call you that?)

I actually tried to post a couple of hours on the composition forum but I had trouble loading up a file. It sort of tried for some time before failing with the words 'no post mode' or something like that.

Any advice?


----------



## alphabetgreen (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Polar,

I'll be loading up some of my work in due course.


----------



## PolarBear (Jan 4, 2009)

If you don't have a website I think the best option for you is to get some free space, e.g. at http://box.net/ - a few forum users are using box.net for uploading their stuff and then post the links to the file here in the threads.


----------



## alphabetgreen (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay, many thanks.

I'll look it up and give it a whirl. Failing that, RayinStirling said he'd host a few files for me.


----------



## alphabetgreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Okay Polar, I did what you said and you'll find the first movement of my latest work "Concerto for Orchestra and Piano" in the 'Composition Review' forum.

Many thanks for your help.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## alphabetgreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Frederick Russ @ Sun 04 Jan said:


> Simon - welcome to VI! Great to have you here. Post some of your work in Member's Compositions - and enjoy the forum.



Hello Fred. If you go to the 'Compositions Review' forum, you'll see that I've posted a link to the first movement of my latest work "Concerto for Orchestra and Piano".

I'd welcome your comments.

Cheers,

Simon

ps Is there any other way of alerting members and inviting them to review my work, or is it just a case of waiting until they happen to 'stumble' across it?


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 5, 2009)

alphabetgreen @ Sun Jan 04 said:


> It seems that *Re-peat *and *Artsoundz* have already heard my music. RayinStirling posted a composition of mine "Spirit of the Stour". It was good to see music of mine being taken seriously regardless of the negative comments (although they were directed at Ray rather than me. Heh heh!!)



there was nothing "negative". It was to be considered constructive criticism. I hope you were able to gain from that as time was spent on your behalf. 

Good luck!


----------



## alphabetgreen (Jan 5, 2009)

artsoundz @ Mon 05 Jan said:


> alphabetgreen @ Sun Jan 04 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that *Re-peat *and *Artsoundz* have already heard my music. RayinStirling posted a composition of mine "Spirit of the Stour". It was good to see music of mine being taken seriously regardless of the negative comments (although they were directed at Ray rather than me. Heh heh!!)
> ...



Sure, I understand that. I was using the word 'negative' in the nicest possible way. Pleased to meet you anyway. I have actually just posted another composition in the 'composition review' forum. I'm sorry if I didn't appear grateful that time was spent on my behalf. I'm always thankful to receive criticism.


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome.Looking forward to listening!

BTW- Ray Stirling is too sexy for his kilt.


----------



## alphabetgreen (Jan 6, 2009)

artsoundz @ Mon 05 Jan said:


> Awesome.Looking forward to listening!
> 
> BTW- Ray Stirling is too sexy for his kilt.



Hi, I had a few problems trying to 'host' a piece of mine so I've asked sexy kilt-wearing Ray to host the first movement of my concerto, so give us five minutes and it'll be up there in the 'Compositon Review' thread.

cheers,

AG


----------



## PolarBear (Jan 7, 2009)

alphabetgreen @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> ps Is there any other way of alerting members and inviting them to review my work, or is it just a case of waiting until they happen to 'stumble' across it?


Actually if you need to alert specific members write them a PM. But it would be the first of its kind I'd receive with a question for reviewing. I'm also doing that: Just posting the piece in a new thread in the Member's composition forum. People willing to review will have a listen there, and it also shows up if you search for the newest posts. So everyone potentially interested will see it, and some will click through to listen.

I'm gonna have a listen soon.


----------

